# No power to sockets



## jenny1 (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi 
I hope somebody can help. I am fairly new to motorhoming so am still finding my way ( in both senses! ) Before leaving for a trip to Wales last week I had trouble with the radio having no power. Several people looked at it for me and suddenly for not apparent reason it then came on. Whilst away the central heating came on and wouldn't go off. I disconnected the battery left it for 5 minutes and all was fine. All behaved perfectly until now home again I tried to plug in hoover and discovered the sockets are not working. I am not sure if these incidents are related, think it may just be a fuse but don't know where to look. I know Stupid! 
The van had its habitation check just before I left so all should have been ok.
Can anybody help? Obviously the sockets are the main concern now.
Thanks a lot. Sorry for the ramble.
jenny


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

Could you be a bit more specific -
is it 12v or 230v sockets that don't work? Are you hooked up to the mains? Is the socket you are hooked up to working (try the hoover directly in it).
If it is 12v hoover then you will need to find the fuse box for the 12v, I am sure another user with your type of van will be along to tell you where it is.


----------



## jenny1 (Jun 25, 2012)

*Socket problems*

Hallo thank you for your reply
I have the van hooked up to mains power and indicator light of main panel showing power. I have tried both 12v and 230 v lights and they all work.
I have tried plugging in a radio which I know works into the socket and there is no power to that. The sockets are 230V.
The Van is a Burstner T580 2008.
thanks.


----------



## jenny1 (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi Me Again
Just to say I think I have sorted it for the time being anyway. I disconnected everything as I had done previously, left it for five mins and hey Presto. I suspect there must be an overload switch somewhere which trips. Will wait and see
Many thanks
Jenny


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

If something trips it would need to be reset before it would come on again I would have thought,can only be something like a poor fuse box connection or similar,strange how the panel mains light is on but no sockets......can you contact the previous owner to see if they had any problems.


----------

